# new intel wifi m.2 laptop card not seen



## userxbw (Mar 12, 2020)

I just need confirmation. I just got this to replace a broke one

Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 9260 NGFF 1730Mbps WiFi+Bluetooth 5.0 802.11ac Card








						FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



don't really see it on that list. might not be looking in right place. But in a new install it is asking for a 4v (whatever it is called) addess as it seems ot be seeing my card. just not getting a line out. is tehre a driver I can put on a usb stick mount then compile it then install it. w/ instructions on how to do that on freebsd to make that care work,
or
is it a bust?


----------



## aragats (Mar 12, 2020)

There is a PR 227044, which is already closed, it's probably already in CURRENT, however, you can follow the instructions in that thread and build the driver and install the firmware manually.


----------



## userxbw (Mar 12, 2020)

aragats said:


> There is a PR 227044, which is already closed, it's probably already in CURRENT, however, you can follow the instructions in that thread and build the driver and install the firmware manually.


it might/should be in 12.1 and so yeah I'm going to DL that and use it to see. it is a fresh install anyways nothing lost, hopefully wifi gained.

thanks for the lead.

--------------- NOPE-------
v12.1 didn't fix it.


----------

